# FaeryBees' Baby Scooter



## FaeryBee

*For those who wanted to see more pictures of my sweet new little Baby Scooter... here he is!









Scooter's been having fun exploring his new cage and checking out all his toys. 
​*


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my, Scooter looks like a little white wizard Gandalf...and he's sure to work his magic on us all!


----------



## Jonah

He looks like a very mellow young fellow Deb...I love that first pic, he is such a handsome guy...I have new bird envy....


----------



## BudgieBudds

Aww! He's adorable! Scooter has such a sweet loveable little face!


----------



## AnimalKaperz

Awww  He really is gorgeous!

Will he keep his baby bars? And what mutation is he?


----------



## Trippi

The blue on his tummy is too adorable.:loveeyes:


----------



## aluz

Aww, Scooter is such a sweet boy, I love his puffy cheeks on that second picture!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Wow, I didn't see this coming! He is very unique and sweet. Congratulations!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Awww!!! scooter is so very Beautiful and Adorable I love his colours.. You are so very lucky to own two budgies from Cutelittlebirdies Lindsey. She has beautiful budgies.... scooter is so lucky to have you for a wonderful mum....*


----------



## eduardo

*Deb, I didn't know you were getting another budgie!! Where did Scooter come from and when? He is adorable*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*He is adorable! what kind of pied is he?*


----------



## Budgiekeet

I am so glad I dont live closer to Lindsey. What a cutie .


----------



## Owlet

O he so gorgeous and handsome!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



Oh my, Scooter looks like a little white wizard Gandalf...and he's sure to work his magic on us all!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Nick
Scooter's definitely got me under his spell already!



jonah said:



He looks like a very mellow young fellow Deb...I love that first pic, he is such a handsome guy...I have new bird envy....

Click to expand...

 Randy, you were my "partner" in my excitement of waiting for this little guy. Sure wish you could meet him in person. 



BudgieBudds said:



Aww! He's adorable! Scooter has such a sweet loveable little face!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Rachel!



AnimalKaperz said:



Awww  He really is gorgeous!

Will he keep his baby bars? And what mutation is he?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda
Scooter is a Mauve, DF Violet, Recessive Pied



Trippi said:



The blue on his tummy is too adorable.:loveeyes:

Click to expand...

I love that too. 



aluz said:



Aww, Scooter is such a sweet boy, I love his puffy cheeks on that second picture! 

Click to expand...

Puffy cheeks always melt my heart, too.



Frankie'sFriend said:



Wow, I didn't see this coming! He is very unique and sweet. Congratulations!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna



LynandIndigo said:



Awww!!! scooter is so very Beautiful and Adorable I love his colours.. You are so very lucky to own two budgies from Cutelittlebirdies Lindsey. 

Click to expand...

Lyn,
I have THREE budgies from Lindsey. 
Sparky, Skipper and Scooter. 
Only little Sunny and Shelby came from the "bin-o-budgies".



eduardo said:



Deb, I didn't know you were getting another budgie!! Where did Scooter come from and when? He is adorable

Click to expand...

Hey, Dee!
My sister drove from Columbus OH up to Lindsey's on Thursday May 8th to pick Scooter up and brought him to me here in VA that same day. 



BirdCrazyJill said:



He is adorable! what kind of pied is he?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill --
Scooter is a Mauve, DF Violet, Recessive Pied



Budgiekeet said:



I am so glad I dont live closer to Lindsey. What a cutie .

Click to expand...

 It would definitely be difficult for me too if I lived closer to her. :laugh:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Elsabé! :hug:*


----------



## Cheeno

He's adorable. I love his fluffiness.


----------



## Trimath

What a beautiful boy he is, Deb! His white upper body and coloured belly looks like my Nicky.Does he have the colour on his lower back too?I just love how it looks!


----------



## Aisliyna

He is so precious! Congratulations again


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*He is very cute, Deb. He kind of reminds me of my dearly departed Comet. Glad he is beginning to settle in! *


----------



## despoinaki

He is adorable!! I love pieds!!  congratulations on getting this boy Deb!!


----------



## Budget baby

Wow DEb you have hit the jackpot with little Scooter outstanding, he looks so cuddly and cute and I am so jealous  He has gone from one great home to the next best possible forever home how lucky is he? Can't wait to see what the gang get up to in the future congrats baby birdy Mama


----------



## SPBudgie

*Scooter's fluffy little chops absolutely rejoice my heart - I just want to Squoosh them like a doting Grandma*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Congrats to you Deb on your new little guy. I had a feeling you were going to do that. lol I get the urge, but so far have been able to overcome it. Simply, because my four are so noisey at times I don't want to get kicked out of my apartment. If I could have more, I would. ha

He sure is a cutie, like all your others are! Welcome Scooter!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cheeno said:



He's adorable. I love his fluffiness.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Eamon.
He's a real sweetheart!



Trimath said:



What a beautiful boy he is, Deb! His white upper body and coloured belly looks like my Nicky.Does he have the colour on his lower back too?I just love how it looks!

Click to expand...

 Hi, Trish! No color on his lower back -- just a little black on the bottom of his wings.



Aisliyna said:



He is so precious! Congratulations again 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Allie!



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



He is very cute, Deb. He kind of reminds me of my dearly departed Comet. Glad he is beginning to settle in! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miranda! :cheers:



despoinaki said:



He is adorable!! I love pieds!!  congratulations on getting this boy Deb!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Depspina. :hug:



Pretty boy said:



Wow DEb you have hit the jackpot with little Scooter outstanding, he looks so cuddly and cute and I am so jealous  He has gone from one great home to the next best possible forever home how lucky is he? Can't wait to see what the gang get up to in the future congrats baby birdy Mama

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Cathy! I'm sure they'll come up with something! 



SPBudgie said:



Scooter's fluffy little chops absolutely rejoice my heart - I just want to Squoosh them like a doting Grandma

Click to expand...

  I know what you mean, I keep giving him kisses on his little tummy!



NanaLucy129 said:



Congrats to you Deb on your new little guy. 
He sure is a cutie, like all your others are! Welcome Scooter!

Click to expand...

 Thank you!*


----------



## Ente

Aww, he is so cute.
I German, a budgerigar is a "Wellensittich", which consists of the two words "Wellen" = "waves" and "Sittich" = "parakeet". If you look at Scooter's little face, the name makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Ente said:



Aww, he is so cute.
I German, a budgerigar is a "Wellensittich", which consists of the two words "Wellen" = "waves" and "Sittich" = "parakeet". If you look at Scooter's little face, the name makes sense, doesn't it? 

Click to expand...

Yes, it does, Sonja -- thanks for letting me know that interesting tidbit. :hug:*


----------

